# ***top ten***



## CatPearce (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys! My journey to Oz starts on 29th October... Ubar excited!!!!

I am finding that there is simply too much on the net to look at so... could you all please give m eyour TOP TEN things to see/do in Oz (anywhere in Oz as I will be traveling as much as I can/need!)

Any other advice/info would be a great help too!!

THANKS

xXx


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Arriving end of October, you'll already be close up to when it gets a bit uncomfortable up north and inland with heat and humidity [coastal], so a good area to stay away from.

Are you coming on a WHV?

If so there's a thread about somewhere on which O gave a few pointers and if it's not just below yours I'll link it for you.

But best you work on what you really want to do and you'll possibly find different interests all over.


----------



## BobinOz (Aug 24, 2009)

The top ten things that you could do when you arrive here in OZ, basically when you do arrive, you'd realize than that you should have asked for top 20 things. Anyway I'm giving you one most important thing that you should bring. A digital camera strapped on your neck. And don't forget to massage your cheeks every once in a while until the 29th of October. Because the smile on your face when you get here will definitely stretch it farther than you'd expect. Have a safe trip and enjoy OZ. See you soon.


----------

